

Working Backward... - sonar

http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/05/working-backward.html
======
ColinWright
Hi, and welcome to our old friend with yet another new username.

Flagged. Again.

~~~
debacle
Can you provide some context, please?

~~~
ColinWright3
I replied here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3911147>

However, my actual account seems to have been banned, so to see it you'll need
to turn on "show dead" in your profile.

~~~
debacle
I did see it. Not sure why you have been banned, but your response was very
helpful.

~~~
ColinWright
I emailed PG and have now had a reply saying that the account had been fat-
fingered. These things happen - he's restored the account, so all is well.

~~~
J3L2404
Well, I'm an idiot.

~~~
ColinWright
What makes you say that?

~~~
J3L2404
First of all I apparently can't read a train schedule. ;)

Secondly I thought whoever keeps posting the same math blog you've been
flagging had started yet another account, CW3, and I posted a comment, which I
thankfully deleted, saying how CW3 is such a jerk. In my defense I would not
expect _you_ to be hellbanned.

------
debacle
The answer provided is not a valid solution to the equations. The actual
answer is -2/3, not 2/3 as listed.

